# Streamlined student visa process time



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello guys

I'm going to apply for my streamlined student 573 visa in November. I read on the DIAC webpage that the processing is 14 days but I would like to know what is your experience with the streamlined student visa process time.

Could you share your process time until that you grandet the visa?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

I have learnt from my other friend experience that under the condition of complete documentation, the streamlined visa processing time might be faster than 14 days. However, some of the friends have reported to delay the visa for one to two months if it goes to commonwealth for medical. I am too preparing for 573 visa , best of luck mate


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

wmanoch said:


> I have learnt from my other friend experience that under the condition of complete documentation, the streamlined visa processing time might be faster than 14 days. However, some of the friends have reported to delay the visa for one to two months if it goes to commonwealth for medical. I am too preparing for 573 visa , best of luck mate


Ok, in my case it will be a bit special. I don't need a medical examination but my wife need it because she is from a high level country. So I'm just wondering if it would cause a delay in my visa process. I'll apply on the 13th of November and my wife has already an appointment on the 15th of November. I hope to get the visa within a month....

When you will apply for your visa?


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

I am planning to go for medical examination in last week of Oct and lodge the visa application in second week of Jan. I have my course in session from March 3. My timeline is tight and extremely worried if my visa won't be issued on time.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

We're seeing 3 to 6 weeks on streamlined visas, depending on the post it is lodged at.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> We're seeing 3 to 6 weeks on streamlined visas, depending on the post it is lodged at.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

I'll apply online for my streamlined visa. Do you think I have to wait more than a month?

Thank you!

Best regards,
depende


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> We're seeing 3 to 6 weeks on streamlined visas, depending on the post it is lodged at.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you Mark

-Regards,
Wmanoch


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Depende -

Hard to say - another factor that can slow these down is waiting for the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to review medical checks - this happened on a recent streamlined app we processed and it extended the wait to 6 weeks. We suggest to our clients that streamlined and Assessment Level 1 student visa applications be lodged 2 months in advance, and higher assessment level apps be lodged 2-3 months in advance.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



depende said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I'll apply online for my streamlined visa. Do you think I have to wait more than a month?
> 
> ...


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Depende -
> 
> Hard to say - another factor that can slow these down is waiting for the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to review medical checks - this happened on a recent streamlined app we processed and it extended the wait to 6 weeks. We suggest to our clients that streamlined and Assessment Level 1 student visa applications be lodged 2 months in advance, and higher assessment level apps be lodged 2-3 months in advance.
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

Does undertaking medical tests before lodging visa (student 573 streamlined) following My Health Declaration, fastens the visa processing time as we do not have to wait for the request of departmental officer to take medicals?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Wmanoch -

Yes, in most cases.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Depende -
> 
> Hard to say - another factor that can slow these down is waiting for the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to review medical checks - this happened on a recent streamlined app we processed and it extended the wait to 6 weeks. We suggest to our clients that streamlined and Assessment Level 1 student visa applications be lodged 2 months in advance, and higher assessment level apps be lodged 2-3 months in advance.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark!

My course starts on the 17th of March 2014 and I'll apply on the 13th of November because you can't apply before 124 days. I don't need to take medical examination because I'm from lower risk country but my wife does. We already made an appointment for my wife's medical examination on the 15th of November. So I hope to get the results in a month 

If it's slow down the process when I do it later the medical examination than it's better to do it before but I think it would be more complicated....

Maybe I need to ask the Australia embassy what they suggest me.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

That sounds like plenty of time. Suggest you do the medical before lodging via My Health Declarations site.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

Australian High Commission, New Delhi is delaying the decision on streamlined student visa application. It says the standard processing time is 12 to 14 weeks for student visa on putting the inquiry about application status. It is frustrating to wait for such a long time when previously decision were made on 4 to 6 weeks. I suppose lot of the student visa applications for Feb/March intake lodged from Nepal and India are suffering recently. Please share your timeline for streamlined student visa application.

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## HHanif (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for 573 SVP. I took my medical before lodging my application. I also attached a proof of complete medical exams along with my HAP ID. However, when I received an acknowledgement on 6 Jan 2013 of my application, I also received a letter to undertake medical with a different HAP ID. However, my eMedical states that my results were forwarded on 19 Dec 2013. 

I am confused if that has caused delay in my visa being granted.


----------



## erfan (Mar 5, 2014)

hello guys.. i need some info.plz help me.. i have applied under stream line 573 sb class on 12.12.2013 and my medical was on 23.12.2013. my clases is on 3rd march 2014 and still no info..what happend to my visa? is it rejected?what happend?


----------



## nepali (Feb 17, 2014)

HI sorry for disturbed u guys........i am from nepal. i applied my student visa (streamline student visa 573) on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of FEB. 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th FEB.2014. on that time i didnt get visa so MY UNIVERSITY deffer my course for JULY intake, now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? after medical how long it will take to get visa ?? i have to wait or what?? please help ....waiting for your kind reply..
its already 3 months...........please help me..


----------



## nepali (Feb 17, 2014)

HI i am from nepal. i applied my student visa (streamline student visa 573) on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of FEB. 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th FEB.2014. on that time i didnt get visa so MY UNIVERSITY deffer my course for JULY intake, now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? after medical how long it will take to get visa ?? i have to wait or what?? please help ....waiting for your kind reply..


----------



## wonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Mark,
What is the average processing time for 573 (svp) dependent 

Regards,


----------



## wonder (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Mark,
Any idea on what is the average processing time for svp dependent (573)

Regards


----------

